# Gas Masks?



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

Has anyone used one of these gas masks? They look top of the line and I was thinking about grabbing one. https://www.uline.com/BL_992/3M-Full-Face-Respirators

I was looking at the filter/cartridge combos. Preferably I'd like an all-in-one cartridge that would protect from fallout debris and stuff like teargas, etc. Any thoughts?

-2cent


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Any of the military filters out there should do, NATO filters will work even if outdated.

Fallout is composed of fine particulates not much sophistication needed, same with CS, nerve agents are a different story.

I don't worry too much about nerve or biological here where I live, too cold to be effective.

With nerve and blister agents you need full body protection, not just a mask.

Just a pinprick with blister agent can cause a blister the size of a chicken egg.

ULINE is a good place to buy from, I get a lot from them.

Filters do not come with the mask, if you noticed.

Some military surplus will do what you ask for a quarter of the price.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Its good for spraying insulation, that is all the good it did for me.

A mask on its own is not going to help you much; everything from CS to Sarin will absorb in your skin and with CBRN stuff besides some crowd control crap youll be jacked up.

Did an exercise and spent 72 hours in MOPP4 it was horrible, really seals the moisture in, then gas/fallout absorbs in your gear and youre still screwed

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

3M is a very good company/ brand and they make a lot of good safety gear. Many hospitals use 3M respirators for maintenance functions and to protect health care staff from airborne pathogens. 

They make and sell filters for nuclear particles/ dust those filters will filter out tear gas as well.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Yup,any milsurp gas mask with a good filter will work. However full NBC gear is the only thing that will save you a$$!


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

I had to google NBC gear to figure out what it was. Could you imagine trying being in a firefight with one of those on? That would look comical as hell.

Unfortunately most of my prep funds come from my employer funded HRA(similar to a FSA). I'm willing to bet they'll allow the full face respirator. I've pushed the limits to what they'll allow me to buy before so I don't think I'll ask if a NBC suit is covered, as it's not really needed for the work I do. Well, neither is a full face respirator but it could be semi-feasible that I'd use one.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Why pay top of the line when you can buy cheaper for the same performance? I bought surplus masks for my family. Word of advice, sixteen years in the Army and I never saw a mask removed from service because it had an expiration date. The only masks I saw removed were because of deadline faults like a rip in the rubber. 

My last few years in I worked as a supply sergeant/quartermaster. I was in charge of the NBC room and same deal. Masks were never removed. If a fault developed it was repaired with a replacement valve, seal or whatever part if it was not in stock a part was put on order if I could not wheel and deal with another supply sergeant.

I also bought hazmat suits plus extras for protection from fallout or sometype of pandemic. To go with the suits I bought Army MOPP gloves and liners. The Army gloves are tougher than anything civilian related. Potassium Iodate KI03 for nuclear events and a bleach solution handheld sprayer to decontaminate from any type of pandemic situation.

Once you get your mask figured out then make sure you buy extra filters for each person.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The filters are what are dated.

I would not worry about the NATO filters that are sealed for your needs or mine.

The NATO canisters are sealed at the factory, do not break the seal until there is a real threat.

They can be opened and mounted in 30 seconds if needed.

If you want some gas training for you and yours, you can buy camphor blocks at a CVS pharmacy.

in a closed room put one on some sort of hot plate, I used a #10 can with Triox tabs, can upside down like a stove.

You will need to use some filters.

Throw on a piece about the size of a pad of butter, keep everybody out until fuming, have them go in with mask on.

They will find out soon enough if their mask is on right.

Remove mask's and keep them in for 60 seconds then remask, 

it is a bitch in there but great training in masking and self control.

Some will panic and run out.

This is the method I was taught to train my tank company with.

I really pissed off one crew, they were supposed to be buttoned up using the tanks filtration system.

I popped a CS canister and dropped it down the loaders hatch, one word, pandemonium.

IIRC some of those MSA masks will not work well with a rifle.

I have about 100 NATO canisters and a dozen masks, West German and Israeli.

Also have a dozen M17A1 masks which have a drinking straw built in, and canteen adapters. 

Filter change in these are a bitch, plenty of spares for them also

Both jeeps have masks and filters in them as part of my GHB.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I say get what you can when you can. One piece advice if you are getting this for work especially if you are wearing it for 6 to 8 hours at a time- painting, asbestos removal, treating TB patients what ever I always tried to put guys in a unit that has a filter and a pump so it is pushing clean cool air into your face. Power filer unit. 

For prepping / emergency big draw back is having the batteries for the pump charged. But for everyday work where the batteries can charge at night a powered air supply is much easier/better. Pulling air thru a filer with your lungs is hard work and you will feel it , you won't get what you want done very quick as you are working at just breathing. The power air supply will increase your productivity and you will feel better at night. 

I do not think you need to prep for a nerve agent chemical attack. Couple reason for that thought . If you have no warning so that you are not in a suit you will not have time to put on a suit if there is an attack on your location. If you think the threat is high enough that you need a MOPP suit why the hell are you still in the area. Last this type of munition is pretty rare. 

More likely to happen is an industrial accident or train / truck wreck with hazardous chemicals. You can view a list of chemicals stored near you by visiting your local emergency management office. You might not have anything to worry about. If you are within a mile of a train track or highway you should have a means of getting emergency messages that there has been a spill. A quick run/ evacuate plan and a interior room that you an seal yourself into using tape and plastic is what you need. You wake up to a load sound of train cars crashing get yourself in a car driving away from the tracks or get in your room and seal the vents, doors. If you live near a chemical plant they have to give you the plastic and tape. Train carrying chlorine or other poisonous gas makes no difference if you are sealed in your room for a couple hours. 

Rural area look for the liquid nitrogen fertilizer tanks . If you are within 5 miles of a large tank this is an issue for you. Again the local emergency management/ LEPC has info. 

Does your work require any kind of disposable clothing or could it. Look at TVEK suits. Water resistant TVEK suit especially with a rain suit worn over it duct taped with rubber boots and rubber gloves you got a inexpensive MOPP suit. MOPP Is military talk for chemical/biological/ nuclear protective gear. But I would not spend much time effort on getting the gear as if there is a danger from chemical you have to flee. No time to stop an put on gear. 

In the Army they taught putting on some gear if you thought the possibility was high so if it did happen you would have everything on faster. You get artillery you get in your bunker and put on your gear . But if that first shell was chemical and you were close even if very quick and those guys could do the mask in 30 seconds, even then you are dead. If a soldier did get some exposure / chemical on them they had auto injectors atropine and decontamination kits . After moving out of the immediate area, using the atropine, decon and putting on any remaining protective gear the medic would give him more antidote and get him to a hospital . In order to survive a chemical attack you had to have your gear already on or be very lucky. 

Anything like that going on you need to be long gone.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

2centprofit said:


> I had to google NBC gear to figure out what it was. *Could you imagine trying being in a firefight with one of those on? That would look comical as hell.
> *


There is a reason that the military uses protective masks with individual lenses for each eye. It is easier to effectively shoot versus one large face lense.

Here is a protective mask that could fit the bill for you. Approved Gas Masks - Forsheda A4 Kits with NBC Filter Canister Otherwise there are several other very good masks available on this site.


----------



## 2centprofit (Jan 2, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> I say get what you can when you can. One piece advice if you are getting this for work especially if you are wearing it for 6 to 8 hours at a time- painting, asbestos removal, treating TB patients what ever I always tried to put guys in a unit that has a filter and a pump so it is pushing clean cool air into your face. Power filer unit.
> 
> Does your work require any kind of disposable clothing or could it. Look at TVEK suits. Water resistant TVEK suit especially with a rain suit worn over it duct taped with rubber boots and rubber gloves you got a inexpensive MOPP suit. MOPP Is military talk for chemical/biological/ nuclear protective gear.


My HRA benifits cover work related safety supplies. Wearing the mask at work wouldn't be necessary but a mask would be covered if I decide to buy one. Regarding tyvek suits it depends on the job site. I've worked in a pharmaceutical plant before where the outfit I was with provided tyvek suits - something that came in handy when crawling over shredded insulation. Call me a wimp, but I am NOT a fan of being covered in fiberglass from head to toe, nor do I want it coating every inch of the interior of my car.  If I work in a place that provides them again I'll be sure to grab a couple pair.



RedLion said:


> There is a reason that the military uses protective masks with individual lenses for each eye. It is easier to effectively shoot versus one large face lense.
> 
> Here is a protective mask that could fit the bill for you. Approved Gas Masks - Forsheda A4 Kits with NBC Filter Canister Otherwise there are several other very good masks available on this site.


I hadn't thought into depth about it, but now that you mention it that makes a lot of sense. It'd be pretty tough to kiss a string or aim down a scope with the mask on.

I think I'd have to go for a work-related looking type like the 3M respirators though. As I said I've pushed the buck before with them so I don't want to go too crazy.

I think the most likely scenario for me is LE lobbing cans of teargas or something similar, rather than a chemical spill as I don't live anywhere close to a chem plant or place that uses lots of hazardous chemicals. In that situation my #1 priority would be to GTFO - I'm not exactly fond of the idea of going toe to toe with LE -


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Approved Gas Masks | Gas Masks and Filters, Chemical Suits and More

big supplier to the various industries and gooberment agencies ....

here's another one that's been growing since 2000 y2k days - http://www.emergencymasks.com/


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I wear glasses and did not like the military frame for my mask. I bought a frame from RANGER JOES that enabled me to take the lenses out of my Protective Mask Glasses and put them in the frame. Worked well with my issue mask as well as several civilian mask I have used. The frame was easy the hard part is finding a Civilian optometrist to order the lenses in the correct size. I just wore my field glasses it actually sped up my time getting my mask on as I was no longer trying take my glasses off while putting on the mask. 

I should mention 3M also supplies lots of gear to firefighters and hazmat crews as well.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The frames I have came from Galls inc.

The edging machine template came with them.

I just brought them to my optometrist and he cut the blanks right there in the office.

The frames have a rubber headband so you can wear them at anytime.

These are the only lenses I have that are bifocal.

The frames are at ranger joe's, link below.

,http://www.rangerjoes.com/Assets/ProductImages/03892.jpg

I checked Gall's they don't carry them anymore.


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

I use a very similar full face mask in my work. I am a home inspector. Mine is very comfortable and easy to use. When you are shopping for one I suggest you go to a brick and mortar to test out. Some of the seals are more rigid and uncomfortable. The better rubber is softer and more comfortable to use which creates a better seal. Make sure you store it properly unless you use frequently. The rubber can get brittle over time. You may want to treat it periodically to keep it from drying out. Then just find appropriate filters.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Polish MC-1 Gas Mask ? Original Polish Surplus Gas Mask Includes Filter and Bag - Keepshooting®

Has the Polish Gas Masks with filter, with carrier for $4.95 pus shipping on sale. Does not say when it will end. For the price, its worth it just for the filters.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

*Mask and Filter Info*

I did some research into this and I found this, (sorry, I do not have the link) but I did try this out at a gun show. I had the info with me on the lot numbers and I found some of what the author is referring too. Lots of technical stull here that I don't have a clue about. I do know one thing. I put my mask on with one of these filters and I went under my house and popped off 6 bug bombs, I was in a complete fog down there and only my headlamp could be seen and the crawlspace door, so it was pretty saturated with the gas. I had no issue at all down there, and at first I thought it was not that big of a deal until I crawled out and took off my mask just a bit too early. I was outside but I guess to close to the opening and I got a gulp of that crap. Coughed my guts out for awhile, and had a raspy throat the rest of the day. So that mask (current standard issue GI mask and filters) REALLY worked. I had all my NBC training in the Army many years ago so I know how it all works.

I don't have these masks for a true chemical environment or nuclear, more toward riot control stuff, CS etc. If caught up in that I want to be able to maneuver. I don't plan on being involved in that type of thing but just one more thing I try to prepare for.

Here is all the info I have.

C2A1. Filters

Filter
Gas mask
C2A1
4240-01-361-1319

Just a brief note on effectiveness of the C2A1 filter, duration of use, and the recall that took place a few years back.

The C2A1 filter has a place in lots of survivalists CRBN preps due to its effectiveness, cost, and relatively long life in storage. It doesn't hurt that it is the current issue filter for the US Armed Services as well as Canada and other forces as well. 
Made here in the US by 3M, it incorporates a p100 level particulate filter and activated carbon to protect against a large number of threats, including Sarin and its companion DMMP, Hydrogen Cyanide, Phosgene, Chlorine, Sulphur Dioide, Hydrogen Chloride, CS and CN (tear) gas, the blood agent CK and the nasty pseudo-nerve agent PS.
It does not protect against ammonia or ammonium-based compounds, and it's duration against some of the agents listed here range from a high of around 8 hours for tear agents to a low of just 15 minutes for Sulphur Dioxide. The average duration before the filter begins to lose effectiveness is around 20 to 30 minutes for most of the other agents.
Plan your preps accordingly.

In 2006 the Army identified a number of lots of the C2A1 filters that "might not provide a correct standard of protection" and so sent them for testing. The ones that passed were stenciled with a large "T" on the side; they are good as gold. The ones that failed, or at least some of them, were, you guessed it, surplussed off. I've seen some of these filters appear for sale on ebay. The following lot #s should be considered safe for use with riot agents or for practice use only:
MMB03B031-001
MMB03E035-007
MMB03G035-015
MMB03B033-001
MMB03E035-008
MMB03G035-016A
MMB03C035-001
MMB03E035-009
MMB03G035-016B
MMB03C035-002
MMB03E035-010
MMB03G035-017
MMB03C035-003
MMB03F035-011
MMB03H035-018
MMB03D035-004
MMB03F035-012
MMB03H035-019
MMB03D035-005
MMB03F035-013
MMB03H035-020
MMB03D035-006
MMB03G035-014
MMB04K035-060
MMB03J035-021
MMB04A035-033
MMB04D035-045
MMB03J035-022
MMB04A035-034
MMB04E035-046
MMB03J035-023
MMB04A035-035
MMB04E035-047
MMB03K035-024
MMB04A035-036
MMB04E035-048
MMB03K035-025
MMB04B035-037
MMB04F035-049
MMB03K035-026
MMB04B035-038
MMB04F035-050
MMB03K035-027
MMB04B035-039
MMB04F035-051
MMB03L035-028
MMB04C035-040
MMB04G035-052
MMB03L035-029
MMB04C035-041
MMB04G035-053
MMB03M035-030
MMB04C035-042
MMB04H035-054
MMB03M035-031
MMB04D035-043
MMB04H035-055
MMB03M035-032
MMB04D035-044
MMB04J035-056
MMB04J035-057
MMB04L035-065
MMB05B035-072
MMB04J035-058
MMB04L035-066
MMB05C035-073
MMB04J035-059
MMB04L035-067
MMB05C035-074
MMB04K035-061
MMB05A035-068
MMB05C035-075
MMB04K035-062
MMB05A035-069
MMB05C035-076
MMB04K035-063
MMB05A035-070
MMB05E035-077
MMB04L035-064
MMB05B035-071
MMB05E035-078
MMB03L035-028
MMB04C035-040
MMB04G035-052
MMB03L035-029
MMB04C035-041
MMB04G035-053
MMB03M035-030
MMB04C035-042
MMB04H035-054
MMB03M035-031
MMB04D035-043
MMB04H035-055
MMB03M035-032
MMB04D035-044
MMB04J035-056
MMB04J035-057
MMB04L035-065
MMB05B035-072
MMB04J035-058
MMB04L035-066
MMB05C035-073
MMB04J035-059
MMB04L035-067
MMB05C035-074
MMB04K035-061
MMB05A035-068
MMB05C035-075
MMB04K035-062
MMB05A035-069
MMB05C035-076
MMB04K035-063
MMB05A035-070
MMB05E035-077
MMB04L035-064
MMB05B035-071
MMB05E035-078

Oh, and the shelf life of the C2A1 is supposedly 10 years, but I've seen several army documents extending the shelf life of some of the plastic canned (not the tin can versions) up to 12 years or longer....for what that is worth.
Date of manufacture is going to be the first two numbers and letter...so MMB05A035-01 is January 2005 manufacture.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Polish MC-1 Gas Mask ? Original Polish Surplus Gas Mask Includes Filter and Bag - Keepshooting®
> 
> Has the Polish Gas Masks with filter, with carrier for $4.95 pus shipping on sale. Does not say when it will end. For the price, its worth it just for the filters.


there's probably an absolute ton of these masks available for surplus buy overseas - the Poles are pouring $$$$$ into their military and the civilian CD preps - upgrading along with Israel for the more modern CBC possibilities ....

don't think you need a mask like this? .... perfectly OK for pandemic duty - and there's always the possibility of some burial duty in your future ....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> there's probably an absolute ton of these masks available for surplus buy overseas - the Poles are pouring $$$$$ into their military and the civilian CD preps - upgrading along with Israel for the more modern CBC possibilities ....
> 
> don't think you need a mask like this? .... perfectly OK for pandemic duty - and there's always the possibility of some burial duty in your future ....


Yes, I believe anything a prepper or survivalist (same thing in my book) needs a mask for this mask or any surplus mask can handle. If it is a chemical agent attack you are dead regardless of the mask you have. You do not have the intelligence to let you know an attack in imminent and you do not have the DECON facility, equipment or manpower to properly decontaminate you.

Now fallout it will filter, pandemic it will filter, CS/OC teargas it will filter, you just need to have the personal protection equipment to go along with the mask. Hazmat or Tyvek suit, gloves(I bought the military MOPP gloves because they were cheap and stronger than civilian gloves), foot protection and if you have to go out in a pandemic then something to decontaminate with. Home Depot sells a pump up sprayer meant for using bleach with it. Get this model because the O rings are made to be used with bleach. Bleach Water is really good for decontamination. Bacteria does not like bleach  and virus's.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought six of the Polish masks, filters and bags linked above and received them yesterday. I was rather impressed. I believe the masks were used but they were in pretty good shape. The carrier bags looked new and the filters were still sealed.

I also bought two of these bags for $1.95

Czech M85 Bag with Shoulder Strap - Keepshooting®

I like them, they are the perfect size to put a mask/carrier, HAZMAT suit, gloves, and shoe covers in them. I ordered 6 more. the six and shipping came to around $20.00


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks for the links, great stuff

Was looking at the MP4s, I like the better LOS out of em especially if theyre like the M17 mask. Time to add this to the requisitions ledger lol

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I forgot to mention that those Polish masks come in different sizes just so you know.* The little paper handout that came with it shows millimeter-and size.* I received two 0 (small) and four 2 (medium).* I'm keeping the filters and two of the best #2 medium masks just for back ups and selling the rest on eBay.* I'm going to try auction starting out for $5.00 plus shipping and see how it goes.

millimeter* * * * size number
97-105* * * * * * * * * 0
106-115* * * * * * * * 1
116-126* * * * * * * * 2
127-138* * * * * * * * 3

Normally European Military is not made to high standards like the US military equipment but one thing that impressed me was the head harness.* It was thick and very elastic.* Good stuff.


----------

